# Wonderful Bunny Rescue Update: Rory from PhillyPAWS



## MiaP (Jan 18, 2008)

I just rec'd this amazing photo from our shelter rescue coordinator. Some of you may remember Rory, the bald and starving rabbit who arrived at PAWS a couple of months ago:







Well, now he is named Hopkins and here he is:






That photo made my day--and I am having a very crummy day, so that is saying something!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh MIA!!! When I saw that bunny I cried in sorrow for him!

Now I have huge happy tears! Look at that big baby! I'm so happy for him!

Thank you for sharing! it made my day too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 18, 2008)

:shockerfect!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 18, 2008)

oh how BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! He looks so good now. Congratulations to him for finding a great home


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 18, 2008)

Its great to hear the update. We hear so much of the bad, and need more of the good. He looks like a loverbunnyboy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

I keep coming back to see that adorable boy!

Can you imagine what his little mind is thinking? "Do I get to stay here forever? do I get fed each day now? is this soft thing just for me?"


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 18, 2008)

:shock:WOW...I am sooo happy right now. When I first saw his picture I was broken and now, I am filled with joy! 

What a cutie!

*jackie


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh wow - what an awesome difference.....


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh yay. Thanks so much for making my day too.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 18, 2008)

That photo is priceless. What a loverkins. 

Visual holds hope for all good things humans can do! Such a handsome guy relaxing on the sofa... is there room for more?

Anyone got the urge to pucker up and kiss 'im? ... Hooray to your shelter rescue coordinator for passing Hopkins along. Coordinating a way out.

Ditto, makes your day to see the "then" and "now."


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 18, 2008)

Wowie, what a change! That poor little boy, he looked soooo sad before... I'm glad he has a loving home now! He certainly deserves it. He looks so sweet! My heart kinda did a somersault when I saw "Rory" on the in the heading, too...


----------



## pla725 (Jan 18, 2008)

What a transformation. What a happy bunny. If there wasn't a before picture I won't have known it was the same rabbit. I'm glad he is doing well.


----------

